# Funny stuff



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok so i'm sat here at 8.30 in the morning watching Mickey mouse club house when out of the blue my partner asked "So what breeds mickey then?" After we had a chat about it we descided he had to be a self black as he simply wasnt shiney enough to be satin lol, then when i thought alittle deeper about it i came to the conclusion Minnie needs culling , no idea how long she's been with Mickey and no litter... so i came to the conclusion shes a baby muncher lol


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

lolz,

nice analysis


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol and you call your self the madhouse ship you want to come live up here sometimes lol


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Artuntaure said:


> lol and you call your self the madhouse ship you want to come live up here sometimes lol


its waaay to cold for me up there lolz


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

haha our lad just said its not a problem if your a real man and have hair on your knuckles lol ... no idea what his on coz he dont got much hair at all pmsl


----------

